
At NeXT, Steve Jobs Was ‘obsessed’ with Returning to Apple - oneJob
http://www.cultofmac.com/398371/at-next-steve-jobs-was-obsessed-with-returning-to-apple/
======
ddingus
Of course he was. It was his. No surprise here.

